# names that go with scarlett



## LoolaBear

well as predicted i have now changed my mind about the name i would like if i have a girl.
so would like names to go with scarlett please! im going to take a list of names that i like to the hospital with me if its a girl and then decide which one suits her best.
boys name im sticking to as we both love it and it just seems perfect if we have another boy.
we can agree on girls names its jsut i like so many i keep changing my mind hehe.
So Scarlett ....... need help as i cant think of anything :wacko:
thank you :flower:xxx


----------



## Phantom

Raye
Grace
Noelle
Taylor


----------



## Jody R

Scarlett O'Hara was called Katie Scarlett in the book so perhaps Scarlett Katherine would be nice.

Or even Scarlett Leigh after the actress who played her.

Scarlett Elizabeth goes well and I think Scarlett Rose is very pretty.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Not sure what you mean -- 

A middle name for Scarlett?

or

Names that "go" with a sibling named Scarlett? 

Middle names:

Scarlett Sierra
Scarlett Cheyenne
Scarlett Jewel
Scarlett Kate
Scarlett Rose
Scarlett Eloise


----------



## LoolaBear

RubyRainbows said:


> Not sure what you mean --
> 
> A middle name for Scarlett?
> 
> or
> 
> Names that "go" with a sibling named Scarlett?
> 
> Middle names:
> 
> Scarlett Sierra
> Scarlett Cheyenne
> Scarlett Jewel
> Scarlett Kate
> Scarlett Rose
> Scarlett Eloise

oops meant middle names that go with scarlett! baby brain :wacko: xx


----------



## LunaRose

I loooove Scarlett Willow! :flower: xx


----------



## louise1302

marie?


----------



## LoolaBear

hhhhmmmmm so many nice suggestions, still finding it hard to find something that fits lol. thats me all over! i had this a million times over with DD! xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaRose said:


> I loooove Scarlett Willow! I have a family member called Scarlett Shoshana .. That's unusual, but pretty! :flower: xx

Scarlett Willow is sooo pretty!


----------



## Button#

Scarlett Angela
Scarlett Kathleen
Scarlett Iris
Scarlett Anne
Scarlett Irene
Scarlett Marie
Scarlett Louise
Scarlett Paige
Scarlett Clare
Scarlett June


----------



## November1984

I was going to name this one Scarlett Ellen (for my gma) if it was a girl.
I also liked Scarlett Ella.


----------



## his.baby.mama

I like Scarlett Rose.
Meaning Red Rose, which hold beauty in itself.
:D


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Oooh Scarlett Katherine is gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------

